# boot impossoble : Uneable to find driver



## tottosche (8 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
On vient de me filer un iBook G4 parce qu'il ne fonctionnait plus alors je me suis dis que j'arriverai peut être a le réparer et en faire quelque chose
Je le démarre pour voir ou est le problème, et j'arrive tout simplement sur une page grise (sans jamais voir le logo de l'Apple)
Ensuite je teste le boot sur CD pour le réinstaller et la je tombe sut la page avec la pomme puis ça change avec du texte et l'image de fond avec le signe POWER "Veuillez redémarer votre ordinateur. Maintenez ..."

Le texte est le suivant :

panic(cpu 0 caller 0X002DFC88) : Uneable to find driver for this plateform: "PowerBook6,5".

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
   Backtrace
     0x0009568 0x00095BB0 0x0002683C ...

Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x00529A00)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSIR=0x00000000; LR=...

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8,3,0: Mon Oct 3 20:04:04 PDT 2005; root:xnu-792.6.22.obj-2/RELEASE_PPC

No debugger configured - dumping debug information
MSR=00001030
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
   Backtrace:
      0X0...

Proceedin back via...

panic: We are hanging here...

Voila le message que j'ai a l'écran
D'apres ce que j'ai déja pu lire, ce serai en rapport ac les mémoire
Et apparement y'a moyen d'y remédier mais c'est grae a des programme hors je n'arrive pas a lancer l'OS

Une idée?

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour l'attention que vous y porterai


----------

